# Liquid spray rig for ASL-300 (new toy)



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

I just bought an ASL-300 with the snowblower.

http://www.asvi.com/rc_30_attach_detail.cfm?WorkToolID=39

I am looking to put a liquid spray rig on this unit.

I have seen many discussions about spraying from an ATV, and this system would be similar. I would like to know if there is anyone that produces a rig, 30-50 gallons, that will spray this type of liquid properly? I have read about the thickness not working well with regular sprayers. I will be using this only on walkways and stairs. The walks are 4' wide, and I would like a wand type sprayer to hit the stairs.

Or.... if no one produces one, has anyone made there own? What type of pump, nozzles, tank, fittings, and wand etc. did you use?

On 4' walkways how much will 30 gallons treat?

There is a supplier of Bare-Ground locally. is that a good product for this application? Are there better products, and can I get them locally in Mass, near the NH border.

Thank you in advance for the input.

Carl.


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

anyone?


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

NorthernTools


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

Thank you for the link to Northern

From what I understand the liquid Ice melt is much thicker than roundup etc and the units that norther sells will not perform properly. Maybe they would with different nozzles? If they do have a unit that will work that would be great.


----------



## HerkFE (May 13, 2002)

Nice set-up! Depending on conditions, a de-icer like Magic or Caliber will treat something in the neighborhood of 1500 square feet. Those de-icers weigh about 10 lbs per gallon so they are a little thicker than water and you need to adjust for that when selecting nozzles. You may also elect to build your own spray bar. Not really tough to do. Get some schedule 80 pvc and a pipe tap and off you go. You can get about anything you need in the nozzle or de-ice department from Dultmeier's. Check their site and give then a call. Ask for Ron and tell him Pete in NY sent you. Not that that will do any good..... 

www.dultmeier.com

Good luck and let us know how you made out!

Pete


----------

